# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Green Dust algae problem



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok first some tank stats;

40gal
6X30 watt NO Flourescents
35ppm CO2
KH 4.5
pH 6.6

Plants : 80% glosso 2 large green lotus.

Ferts: 
1/4 tsp K2SO4 1X week
1/4 tsp KNO3 2X week
1/4 tsp Epsom Salts 1X week
1/2 tsp EDTA Fe 2X week
Flourish 7mls 2X week
Now the PO4, I've tried 4 drops 2X week and I had green dust come backs every 3-4th day after water change, since reading on a post about GD on this board I learnt that 1ml of fleet gives approx. 1ppm of PO4 in a 100L so then I tried 1 1/4 mls 2X week and I get green dust coming back on the 2nd day after water change. I've tried adding it daily to reach 1ppm of PO4 but the algae just keeps coming back. I'm highly suspecting that it's to do with my PO4 but is it too many? not enough?

At every water change I turn off my filter and wipe all this stuff off and I have been doing 70-80% water changes for the past 6 weeks trying to get this stuff off. But everytime it comes back usually on the 3rd or 4th day after water change. I'm fighting a losing battle with this stuff. Someone shed some light.

Thank you for your attention

[This message was edited by Aquafreak on Sun June 15 2003 at 01:07 AM.]

[This message was edited by Aquafreak on Mon June 16 2003 at 06:02 AM.]


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok first some tank stats;

40gal
6X30 watt NO Flourescents
35ppm CO2
KH 4.5
pH 6.6

Plants : 80% glosso 2 large green lotus.

Ferts: 
1/4 tsp K2SO4 1X week
1/4 tsp KNO3 2X week
1/4 tsp Epsom Salts 1X week
1/2 tsp EDTA Fe 2X week
Flourish 7mls 2X week
Now the PO4, I've tried 4 drops 2X week and I had green dust come backs every 3-4th day after water change, since reading on a post about GD on this board I learnt that 1ml of fleet gives approx. 1ppm of PO4 in a 100L so then I tried 1 1/4 mls 2X week and I get green dust coming back on the 2nd day after water change. I've tried adding it daily to reach 1ppm of PO4 but the algae just keeps coming back. I'm highly suspecting that it's to do with my PO4 but is it too many? not enough?

At every water change I turn off my filter and wipe all this stuff off and I have been doing 70-80% water changes for the past 6 weeks trying to get this stuff off. But everytime it comes back usually on the 3rd or 4th day after water change. I'm fighting a losing battle with this stuff. Someone shed some light.

Thank you for your attention

[This message was edited by Aquafreak on Sun June 15 2003 at 01:07 AM.]

[This message was edited by Aquafreak on Mon June 16 2003 at 06:02 AM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey, as you probably saw, I have also run into this problem! 
I have actually torn down a tank about 10 months ago due to frustration 
(cleaning glass daily & 3 big wc a week)!

We'll mine has also come back recently!

I find the less PO4 I dose the worse it gets, also the more frequent I dose it the worse it gets!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote "I find the less PO4 I dose the worse it gets, also the more frequent I dose it the worse it gets!"

LOL I've tried all of that, even tried big doses twice a week, but it only got worst with the bigger doses, it came back on the 2nd day while I tried doing big doses. So what options do I have? and how will tearing it down break this cycle? With all those glosso, I'd hate to tear it down only to have the same problem again.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm not sure what your options are, the best root for me was dosing 1ppm two times a week!

No tearing it down won't solve anything... I was just feed up and gave up on that tank, nothing seemed to work...

It only happends on the tanks I add PO4 to, but if I don't add it things go down hill quick!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

ok 1ppm twice a week, and I'm correct that 1ml for 100L gives approx 1ppm?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes, or I think of it this way,
1/3ml per 10 gallons = 1ppm

How much were you dosing when you tried "bigger doses"?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

My "bigger doses" was surprisingly 1.25mls twice weekly hehe.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Considered dosing small doses, daily, only what the plants will suck up in one day?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Justin604:
> Considered dosing small doses, daily, only what the plants will suck up in one day?


Aquafreak, I would like to hear what happens if you try Justin's suggestion!

This is defiantly what caused it for me, small daily doses! 
I don't think the plants even bother to use it if it is too small!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Well I don't mean so small so that the plants won't use it, if that is even possible. I mean small to get it to ideal before the lights come on, ala Colin & Sears. Like if it is zero before lights on, add 1mL of a weak solution, see how that effects it. My tank's only algae is spot algae, and it changes wholy and completly on my trace levels. How I dose TMG regulates how much it grows. IME.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

ps try cutting back on the flourish, I spoke to a Seachem rep regarding it, and if over dosed will cause algae, most likely green spot.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe add some other plants to help absorb the nutrients. Once things get balanced you can get rid of them. The glosso might not be thriving at 100%, instead loosing the battle with algae that it will never win. Im doing this in one of my tanks, I had hygro polysperma, but it hasn't seemed to be enough, so I am going to add some rotola indica this week. The glosso has algae and doesn't seem very healthy.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Aquafreak, how are you doing with this issue (GD)?

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahhh...Flourish breeds spot and dust algae? That answers my questions...









Oops

[This message was edited by ekim on Tue August 12 2003 at 08:34 AM.]


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

What was the question Phil??

I think any fert used in excess will cause algae, but in particular Flourish is known to favour green spot when used in excess.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Q: An imbalance of What is causing this nasty Green Spot outbreak in my tank?

A: Excess Flourish/Iron, Deficiency in PO4.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Phil,

My most recent green spot outbreak (which I hope is over now) was brought on by a drop in CO2. Of course, when CO2 drops then pretty much everything else is suddenly in excess. I guess you could also take your pick of excesses and say that was the problem, too.


Roger Miller


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Makes sence to me!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I haven't done much of anything really to affect the CO2 output, but I guess it won't hurt to seal up the W/D again.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> Ahhh...Flourish breeds spot and dust algae? That answers my questions...


Phil, 
how much flourish are you adding per 10 gallons?
Do you have this Green Dust on your glass?

*My Digital Gallery*


----------

